# UKBFF Finals Nottingham 9/10 Oct



## yummymummy79

Just bought my ticket after seeing in a couple of threads that quite a few people are competing and/or planning to go. Who else is competing/watching?

Tickets available here btw: http://www.ukbff.co.uk/shop.html

Looking forward to catching up with lots of UKM peeps.

:bounce:  :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

I'm hoping to go. Gotta sort my work out first though as they're planning on sendin me down wales soon!


----------



## matt1989

My work computer is too slow for the link it practically crashes my computer.. Where abouts is it held in Nottingham?


----------



## yummymummy79

matt1989 said:


> My work computer is too slow for the link it practically crashes my computer.. Where abouts is it held in Nottingham?


Royal Concert Hall, Nottingham apparently. Never been before but it looks to be reasonably central.


----------



## Magic Torch

Its bang in the middle near the Uni, loads of hotels etc around it - and pizza hut and nandos across the road lol


----------



## sizar

I be there to support guys from my gym and who ever else is competing from here ..  ..

so far 5 guys from my gym getting ready .. 

should be a good weekend


----------



## Suprakill4

sizar said:


> I be there to support guys from my gym and who ever else is competing from here ..  ..
> 
> so far 5 guys from my gym getting ready ..
> 
> should be a good weekend


Awesome mate, might meet you there then as i am contemplating going with my girlfriend.


----------



## MissBC

DB and I will be there  we booked our hotel a few months ago.


----------



## Greyphantom

We should get a hotel share thing going... I really hope to be there but wont know for sure for about 2 weeks... fingers eyes and toes crossed...


----------



## hilly

i will be their for sure


----------



## Dagman72

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome mate, might meet you there then as i am contemplating going with my girlfriend.


Going for the Sunday only, be nice to meet you Kieren and Sizar - well everyone actually


----------



## Suprakill4

Dagman72 said:


> Going for the Sunday only, be nice to meet you Kieren and Sizar - well everyone actually


Yeah likewise mate. Best try and get some quick mass on!!!!!!!!!!! I look sh1t lol.

It would be great for everyone to go for a nandos or something.......


----------



## carly

MissBC said:


> DB and I will be there  we booked our hotel a few months ago.


ooohhh where you 2 h-b's staying, I may gate crash your room :lol:


----------



## Guest

giving it a miss this year, got to much on


----------



## yummymummy79

Yeah better think about hotels too, any girls want to consider sharing?

*Awaits the inevitable comments!


----------



## Jem

I'm going ...not too sure about room arrangements and stuff yet though !


----------



## johnyboy

ill be there.just prepping for the inter u80kg now.only live round the corner so no hotel needed for me.there must be a good 30 folk coming to cheer me on,family and friends from the gym ect,cant fckin wait to get up there!

will also be nice to meet up with everyone off here and give thanks to all who have gave me the much needed advice. :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

yummymummy79 said:


> Yeah better think about hotels too, any girls want to consider sharing?
> 
> *Awaits the inevitable comments!





Jem said:


> I'm going ...not too sure about room arrangements and stuff yet though !


I dont mind sharing with girlies but on a strictly platonic basis... :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

I plan coming, don't think I'm working and want to meet the gang (is it too late to batter the tren even though I said I'd never do it again?lol)

None of you slags can share my room except Hamsternuts as I want to explore my first Gay ride with someone who is practically a lady lol


----------



## musclefox

Going but just to watch this year..


----------



## MissBC

carly said:


> ooohhh where you 2 h-b's staying, I may gate crash your room :lol:


really??? if barrys actions at home are anything to go by, he will be laying around in his pants, farting and eating oreos or doughnuts...

prob best you see him in public to prevent you being exposed to such things :laugh:


----------



## Robw

will be there for the sunday along with Dagman will be great to put some faces to the names from ukm


----------



## big_jim_87

is it a 2 day thing again? if so prob only do the final day


----------



## Bettyboo

I might end up killing someone if I go, so I'm staying away


----------



## Linny

I'm there missed it last year


----------



## lobo

sizar said:


> I be there to support guys from my gym and who ever else is competing from here ..  ..
> 
> so far 5 guys from my gym getting ready ..
> 
> should be a good weekend


Another east londoner! what gym you train at if you dont mind me asking? 

Got a few from my gym competing also!!

Def gotta make the effort


----------



## lobo

Bettyboo said:


> I might end up killing someone if I go, so I'm staying away


Lol really!  whys that then?


----------



## laurie g

yes i shall go- Gonna watch lewis breed in the inters- clean it up, he is looking massive and coming in well


----------



## laurie g

lobo said:


> Lol really!  whys that then?


x2


----------



## Greyphantom

My guess is cos she is prepping right now and its starting to bite and so she might too


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I will be there as a friend of my is in the super heavys, so this will be a good show


----------



## supercell

Booked the Crowne Plaza for 3 nights.

Helping with the prep of Jo Griffiths in Body Fitness and Miles Leeson in the Inters over 90's. Should be a slightly less stressful 48 hours this time round after last years 12 athletes!

BTW thats after Jo has won the Welsh of course, no pressure! )

Oh and this year I'll be hitting Notts on friday and saturday night!!

J


----------



## Simon m

I'm there for 2 days with Gym Bunny and a few of the ESNPro boys supporting Rab.

Should be interesting....


----------



## DB

carly said:


> ooohhh where you 2 h-b's staying, I may gate crash your room :lol:


Premier inn!

You better make sure I'm seriously drunk before u come in!

I'd have to be intoxicated beyound belief to contimplate mounting such an animal


----------



## Beklet

Magic Torch said:


> Its bang in the middle near the Uni, loads of hotels etc around it - and pizza hut and nandos across the road lol


No no NO! Moulin Rouge - Best chicken kebabs. Ever. :tongue: A pound of meat in every one - and it's actually chicken :lol:

I'll be going - not sure where I'll be staying as the mate I normally stay with will be VERY pregnant by then - there's an outside chance I'll be doing a very fast drive to QMC :laugh:

Either that or my aunt, but that's not quite walking distance so little chance to get hammered


----------



## Kate1976

I shall be there and have booked to stay at the Jurys Inn...woo hoo!


----------



## steveg

I'll be staying in the Welbeck Hotel, and competing in the U80kgs.


----------



## weeman

I'll be there on stage in the under 100kg class.

I've never even been to the show before so this is a whole new thing for me

and we will be in the usual high class accom,Travel Lodge :lol: within spitting distance of the venue:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> I'll be there on stage in the under 100kg class.
> 
> I've never even been to the show before so this is a whole new thing for me
> 
> and we will be in the usual high class accom,Travel Lodge :lol: within spitting distance of the venue:thumb:


Good to hear you are competing in this mate! Now im going to have to sit there whilst my girlfriend perves on you for ages..........great...... :thumb:

I went to this in 2008 and it was a great day out and plenty of nice places to eat right next to the venue.


----------



## 3752

seems i will be missing this years activities in Nottingham for the first time in 6yrs....but with the Universe only a few weeks after a full weekend at the finals is not what the Doc ordered plus it is the first time in 5yrs i have had no athletes at the show....


----------



## sizar

lobo said:


> Another east londoner! what gym you train at if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Got a few from my gym competing also!!
> 
> Def gotta make the effort


Fort Galaxy .. what about you ?


----------



## Jsb

All being well i only live round the corner.pretty sure one of the lads from my gym will be competing. Got to get wifes okay as going to 2 shows the following 2 weeends and garentee she will be like dont you want to spend time with me and kids


----------



## Suprakill4

Jsb said:


> All being well i only live round the corner.pretty sure one of the lads from my gym will be competing. Got to get wifes okay as going to 2 shows the following 2 weeends and garentee she will be like dont you want to spend time with me and kids


Bring them with you.....


----------



## Guest

kieren1234 said:


> Bring them with you.....


its boring enough for adults let alone kids!!!!


----------



## johnyboy

Jsb said:


> All being well i only live round the corner.pretty sure one of the lads from my gym will be competing. Got to get wifes okay as going to 2 shows the following 2 weeends and garentee she will be like dont you want to spend time with me and kids


where abouts you from the jsb?


----------



## Suprakill4

1russ100 said:


> its boring enough for adults let alone kids!!!!


True lol.


----------



## johnyboy

musclefox said:


> Going but just to watch this year..


glad you cant do the inters again this year cause from the pics of last year i have seen i dont think i would stand much of a fckin chance lol ! :lol:


----------



## weeman

kieren1234 said:


> Good to hear you are competing in this mate! Now im going to have to sit there whilst my girlfriend perves on you for ages..........great...... :thumb:
> 
> I went to this in 2008 and it was a great day out and plenty of nice places to eat right next to the venue.


ooooooooooooooh reeeeeeeeeeeally

erm,you really need to introduce us mate:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> ooooooooooooooh reeeeeeeeeeeally
> 
> erm,you really need to introduce us mate:whistling:


Oi, mitts off hahaha. May see you there! :lol:


----------



## weeman

kieren1234 said:


> Oi, mitts off hahaha. May see you there! :lol:


dont worry,everyones safe on showday,sex drive will be a distant memory by then.

If i dont make it through to the second day however prob best to keep a wide berth at the show next day as 200mg of test prop will turn me back into a walking hormone as i sit in the audience :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> dont worry,everyones safe on showday,sex drive will be a distant memory by then.
> 
> If i dont make it through to the second day however prob best to keep a wide berth at the show next day as 200mg of test prop will turn me back into a walking hormone as i sit in the audience :lol: :lol:


Noted, first day it is for us to go then :thumb:


----------



## micky

I will be competing in the u80kg class!!!


----------



## Jsb

kieren1234 said:


> Bring them with you.....


mrs not into it mate and second kid just born today little girl she is sh*t hot



johnyboy said:


> where abouts you from the jsb?


mansfield mate



weeman said:


> dont worry,everyones safe on showday,sex drive will be a distant memory by then.
> 
> If i dont make it through to the second day however prob best to keep a wide berth at the show next day as 200mg of test prop will turn me back into a walking hormone as i sit in the audience :lol: :lol:


be good to finally meet the famous weeman


----------



## ravers

I'm going) in fitness I live fairly nearby so not stopping overnight, may stop Sunday tho and go ouit into Notts for a few cheeky ones!!


----------



## johnyboy

jsb; congrats on the new arrival.im an ilkeston lad so not to far from you and easy travelling distance to notts.

come and say hi if you get chance im in the inter u80kg class.

cheers john.


----------



## Jsb

johnyboy said:


> jsb; congrats on the new arrival.im an ilkeston lad so not to far from you and easy travelling distance to notts.
> 
> come and say hi if you get chance im in the inter u80kg class.
> 
> cheers john.


if im there mate will do, will prob be there with angels gym if our man qualifies, shouldnt have a prob as he lookes better than most youngsters at 48.

whats your full name as only see the back of your head in your avi:thumb:

looking good by the way


----------



## Jsb

just looked at some of your pics will be able to recognise you


----------



## big silver back

i will be there this year, first time for me so really looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## johnyboy

Jsb said:


> just looked at some of your pics will be able to recognise you


full name john whitfield mate.even the missus doesnt recognise me from about 4 weeks out lol! :lol:


----------



## 3752

johnyboy said:


> full name john whitfield mate.even the missus doesnt recognise me from about 4 weeks out lol! :lol:


yea my missus hates the look we get in the last 4 weeks...


----------



## Linny

I must be really special then coz I love the look 4wks out


----------



## johnyboy

the body looks mint 4 weeks out its just the face,i mean im not the prettiest bloke in the world but that sunken skull look you get is horrible.then when you deplete it gets worse lol.

my missus calls me a 'hollow man'!..........oh just what you want to hear when you feel like death eh. :lol:


----------



## DB

Yep my mates call me skeletor at about 8 weeks out! my face is the first thing to go! I have a skull face before abs are out lol


----------



## Suprakill4

I dont compete but have done a competition type cut twice in the past and can relate to what your saying. The girlfriends dad kept saying i look like a heroin adict, great! lol.


----------



## MissBC

Pscarb said:


> yea my missus hates the look we get in the last 4 weeks...


na its only the last week that the gaunt very VERY VERY sick looking person comes out and thats hard to see in your partner.. looks so different to how you know them, but the rest of the time its ok


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> na its only the last week that the gaunt very VERY VERY sick looking person comes out and thats hard to see in your partner.. looks so different to how you know them, but the rest of the time its ok


Ser takes great joy in telling me i 'look disgusting,you junkie faced fuker'

:lol: :lol:

Briar.i hate to break it to you like this,but we have just booked into same hotel as you and Baz.

Just be aware that naked random bodies may well appear up and down the hallways of the premier inn :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> Just be aware that naked random bodies may well appear up and down the hallways of the premier inn :lol: :lol:


Link for booking please....... :thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79

kieren1234 said:


> Link for booking please....... :thumb:


x2!

Just looked actually, and very aptly it was £69 for the night, but that is out of my budget so will have to go elsewhere!


----------



## jonno

Hi guys,

a. is it ticket only. if so where can you get them.

b. accomodation. where & whaat sort of prices.

c. the best bars & hostelries etc.

It will be a first for me.

:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## yummymummy79

jonno said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a. is it ticket only. if so where can you get them.
> 
> b. accomodation. where & whaat sort of prices.
> 
> c. the best bars & hostelries etc.
> 
> It will be a first for me.
> 
> :thumb: :rockon:


Ticket info and link in post 1, they're £40.

Have a look on laterooms.com or similar for hotels, you can search by distance from the centre, singles start at about £30.

Can't really help with bars etc as only been out once or twice there and can't really remember!


----------



## weeman

yummymummy79 said:


> x2!
> 
> Just looked actually, and very aptly it was £69 for the night, but that is out of my budget so will have to go elsewhere!


yeah we would have been struggling too but my gym is paying for the full three nights for Ser and i to stay there :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> yeah we would have been struggling too but my gym is paying for the full three nights for Ser and i to stay there :thumb:


Because you are representing them when competing??


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> Ser takes great joy in telling me i 'look disgusting,you junkie faced fuker'
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Briar.i hate to break it to you like this,but we have just booked into same hotel as you and Baz.
> 
> Just be aware that naked random bodies may well appear up and down the hallways of the premier inn :lol: :lol:


Oh sh1t!

Gonna get onto Robsta and see if I can borrow his disgusting huge new dog to keep the jaffa fueled prawn away from my bird :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> Yep my mates call me skeletor at about 8 weeks out! my face is the first thing to go! I have a skull face before abs are out lol


haha too true, you should just wear a black robe and hold a big fck off axe thingy, You would look just the part :laugh:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> Briar.i hate to break it to you like this,but we have just booked into same hotel as you and Baz.
> 
> Just be aware that naked random bodies may well appear up and down the hallways of the premier inn :lol: :lol:


oh ffs.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i will be locking barry and i away in our room to not only have my way with him over and over again BUT to keep you ****y ginger out :whistling:


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Oh sh1t!
> 
> Gonna get onto Robsta and see if I can borrow his disgusting huge new dog to keep the jaffa fueled prawn away from my bird :lol:


i will fuk the dog into submission mate,its me we are talking about. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> i will fuk the dog into submission mate,its me we are talking about. :lol: :lol:


you are sick in to many ways :blink:


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> oh ffs.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> i will be locking barry and i away in our room to not only have my way with him over and over again BUT to keep you ****y ginger out :whistling:


being a p1ssy ginge i have the powers to 'seep' under the crack in your doorway.

besides you gotta come out sometime.

you wont even be safe if i am onstage,soon as its apparent i am getting humped,i'll scream your name,launch from the stage thru the air like batfink homing in on your seat :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> being a p1ssy ginge i have the powers to 'seep' under the crack in your doorway.
> 
> besides you gotta come out sometime.
> 
> you wont even be safe if i am onstage,soon as its apparent i am getting humped,i'll scream your name,launch from the stage thru the air like batfink homing in on your seat :lol: :lol:


OMFG im scared now.....

i dont think im gonna go now, you can go spoon with DB instead

maybe i need a disguise? so you wont know its me? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha this is gonna be funny...can't wait :lol: :lol:

Sadly I won't get to film/point and laugh at the hotel anticsbut I'll be thinking of you when I'm getting ratted in the pub :laugh:


----------



## Rotsocks

Just down the road from me so will be going down for the show and a few beers after. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

LOL @this thread! I am there for sure, saw a few faces last time but not a big speaker to say Hi im from UK-M haha!


----------



## johnyboy

Rotsocks said:


> Just down the road from me so will be going down for the show and a few beers after. :thumb:


the 'few beers after' sounds fckin nice.will be well ready by then............... to drown me sorrows lol!


----------



## Linny

Vince said:


> That's because for you is an improvement


ANYTHING is an improvement on this :lol: :lol: x


----------



## Jsb

sounds like good fun good job im local dont fancy being bummed by weeman red raw cock.


----------



## RICKYT

were abouts is it being held? im in nots on the 9th doing the mens health servival of the fitest for a local charity so might pop along on the sunday


----------



## MissBC

RICKYT said:


> were abouts is it being held? im in nots on the 9th doing the mens health servival of the fitest for a local charity so might pop along on the sunday


in the town hall i think....


----------



## Magic Torch

RICKYT said:


> were abouts is it being held? im in nots on the 9th doing the mens health servival of the fitest for a local charity so might pop along on the sunday


Nottingham Royal Centre (concert hall)


----------



## RICKYT

cool, does anyone have a link to the site please so i get the right one, can you come spectate also price to get in ex?


----------



## ah24

All the info is on the UKBFF site Ricky 

Think I'm going to stay in the Holiday Inn, either that or the Jurys Inn as that seems popular with the competitors..


----------



## jonti1leg

i was gonna stay at premier in with my good lady wife...then ii realised that weeman and Sar were gonna be there and i want balls left attached and just a little of my body in tact, so staying at Days Hotel.

Show wise-----, im doing the wheelchair class...in for a penny, gotta be done


----------



## yummymummy79

Hotel booked today, not one that anyone else has mentioned yet as I'm a cheapskate!

Seems there's gonna be loads of UK-M guys and gals both competing and watching so should be a fab weekend.


----------



## Dagman72

RICKYT said:


> cool, does anyone have a link to the site please so i get the right one, can you come spectate also price to get in ex?


See post 1, the link is there


----------



## jonti1leg

should arrange a UK-M meet-up post Sunday show ?


----------



## hermie07

im now going to this but does anyone know how far the park plaza is away from the event and is there plenty of parking at the event? anyone else staying at the park plaza?


----------



## Suprakill4

gyppo12345 said:


> im now going to this but does anyone know how far the park plaza is away from the event and is there plenty of parking at the event? anyone else staying at the park plaza?


Last time i went there was a mutistorey car park not far away, just down the road. Its pay for parking but didnt cost all that much for the full day.


----------



## hermie07

ok cheers buddy just found a good deal at jurys inn so might stay there as long as its not too far away from the event.


----------



## jonti1leg

jury's or Days Hotel is good offers


----------



## weeman

jonti1leg said:


> i was gonna stay at premier in with my good lady wife...then ii realised that weeman and Sar were gonna be there and i want balls left attached and just a little of my body in tact, so staying at Days Hotel.
> 
> Show wise-----, im doing the wheelchair class...in for a penny, gotta be done


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OJay

gyppo12345 said:


> im now going to this but does anyone know how far the park plaza is away from the event and is there plenty of parking at the event? anyone else staying at the park plaza?


park plaza i stayed in last 2 years, parking with the hotel in multi storey very reasonable and very nice hotel amazing restaurant

2minutes walk to venue


----------



## BigHifbbPro

Myself and Karen will be there.......

I will be looking after the preps of over 15 athletes on the day and a few more possibles when they qualify.....Gonna be super stressfull..... :thumb: but I love it!

SHW - Alvin Small, Wayne Niemiek

HW - Ally Aljaff (still to qualify)

LHW- Doug Kelly, Ian Sturrock, Neil Batchelor, Cliff Rodriques

MW - Alfie Noda (stq), Darren Scutts

LW - Kittisak Saeyong (stq)

Ladies Physique - Rene Campbell

Bodyfitness - Lorraine Soutter

Classic - Terry Austin

Masters 40 - Ian Denman

Masters 50 - Kevin Ward

Inters U90 - Nathan Richens

Good luck to all who will be there!

*BigH*


----------



## hermie07

OJay said:


> park plaza i stayed in last 2 years, parking with the hotel in multi storey very reasonable and very nice hotel amazing restaurant
> 
> 2minutes walk to venue


cheers buddy all booked in there now cant wait, this will be my first proper bb show.


----------



## Ex-SRD

We're staying at the Crown Plaza. We have several rooms booked for the MT Crew. There are a few guys competing who we're associated with either as Team MT, I'm helping or sponsored by MT / 1 Rep Max

Last year was very busy and stressful sorting things out; this year I hope to have things more organised with the reporting and Team so I can chat more to people.


----------



## Greyphantom

Ex-SRD said:


> We're staying at the Crown Plaza. We have several rooms booked for the MT Crew. There are a few guys competing who we're associated with either as Team MT, I'm helping or sponsored by MT / 1 Rep Max
> 
> Last year was very busy and stressful sorting things out; this year I hope to have things more organised with the reporting and Team so I can chat more to people.


That is one awesome avi there mate... scared the [email protected] out of my cat lol...


----------



## Ex-SRD

Greyphantom said:


> That is one awesome avi there mate... scared the [email protected] out of my cat lol...


Thanks. I think it illustrates perfectly just how hard I really am and that no one should mess with me


----------



## jw007

Ex-SRD said:


> Thanks. I think it illustrates perfectly just how hard I really am and that no one should mess with me


Victor Meldrew:lol:

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

jw007 said:


> Victor Meldrew:lol:
> 
> xxx


I DONT BELIEEEEEEEEEEVVEEEE IT!!!!


----------



## Lou

BigHifbbPro said:


> Myself and Karen will be there.......
> 
> I will be looking after the preps of over 15 athletes on the day and a few more possibles when they qualify.....Gonna be super stressfull..... :thumb: but I love it!
> 
> SHW - Alvin Small, Wayne Niemiek
> 
> HW - Ally Aljaff (still to qualify)
> 
> LHW- Doug Kelly, Ian Sturrock, Neil Batchelor, Cliff Rodriques
> 
> MW - Alfie Noda (stq), Darren Scutts
> 
> LW - Kittisak Saeyong (stq)
> 
> Ladies Physique - Rene Campbell
> 
> Bodyfitness - Lorraine Soutter
> 
> Classic - Terry Austin
> 
> Masters 40 - Ian Denman
> 
> Masters 50 - Kevin Ward
> 
> Inters U90 - Nathan Richens
> 
> Good luck to all who will be there!
> 
> *BigH*


Good Luck to your guys H!! :cool2: :cool2:

Lou X


----------



## notnil21

Big H

LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT YOUR HANDS FULL THERE BRUV

ALSO A FEW POTENTIAL WINNERS

Doug Kelly (top 3)

Ian Sturrock ( top 3 Granite condition will be hard to beat)

Neil Batchelor ( top 3 my pick to surprise)

Alvin Small (will defo win)

Wayne Niemiec(if he does 100kg class top 3)

Kittiak Sanyoeng(be surprised if he don,t win 70kg class)

Ian Denman (top 3)

well there we go my predictions

any one else want to predict prize for

the most correct:laugh:


----------



## kingy_88

glad i saw this thread didnt know there was a comp on in notts. i have yet to go to a show but notts is only down the road for me so i think ill have to go.

i understand its a 2 day event so i asume the 2nd will be the on to go to.

would be nice to talk to some of you guys as i want to compete one day could do with some tips lol


----------



## coco

saw ian sturrock tonight his usual unbeleivable condition is sitting better now than ever, with still some weeks to go

cant wait to see that line up


----------



## poshbird

I wont be going but I hope everyone has a good time and good luck to anyone competing:rockon:


----------



## yummymummy79

Slight change of my plans, got too much uni work on to justify a whole weekend away at the moment, so am going to have to sell my ticket. Can't miss out on meeting loads of guys and gals from here though (plus hotel I booked is non-refundable), so just planning to come for the sat night out shenanigans.

So if anyone wants a ticket, I'm your girl. General admission for both days, face value £30 and ill settle for getting that back. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## micky

Any-one know the booking in times for competitors??


----------



## Magic Torch

micky said:


> Any-one know the booking in times for competitors??


Should be on your invite mate, think its either 9.30 or 10.30 depending on class


----------



## micky

ah!! ok thanks, so depleted the brain,s not functioning!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

No worries, check it later then if it doesn't say call UKBFF tomo and find out what time your class is dude


----------



## OJay

just spoke to trio, ill be helping out on their stand

anyone know what time weigh in is?


----------



## OJay

note to self.....read previous posts before asking dumb questions....


----------



## Linny

So can't wait for this


----------



## OJay

Magic Torch said:


> No worries, check it later then if it doesn't say call UKBFF tomo and find out what time your class is dude


U going mate?


----------



## dogue

I will be there supporting Lewis Breed and Miles Leeson in the Inter's

...very exciting!


----------



## Magic Torch

OJay said:


> U going mate?


probz not mate, be at Herc the week after


----------



## OJay

may be there too all depends if my training partner competes


----------



## Davo

Are there any results from the West Mids show today knocking around?


----------



## fitrut

has anybody got 2 spare tickets, id buy on Sunday


----------



## yummymummy79

fitness said:


> has anybody got 2 spare tickets, id buy on Sunday


Got 1, if you could find another one elsewhere?


----------



## fitrut

yummymummy79 said:


> Got 1, if you could find another one elsewhere?


aaaaaaah  going with a boyfriend, so wanna sit together 

thx


----------



## -SJD

Anyone have an idea of the chances of being able to pay on the door on Sunday?


----------



## Lou

-SJD said:


> Anyone have an idea of the chances of being able to pay on the door on Sunday?


Have just spoken to UKBFF and have confirmed that there are alot of tickets left....so no problem buying on the day.

Lou X


----------



## -SJD

Lou said:


> Have just spoken to UKBFF and have confirmed that there are alot of tickets left....so no problem buying on the day.
> 
> Lou X


Thanks! Also, I understand that the tickets have specific seats on them... I'm going with a few mates who already have tickets, obviously I'd like to sit with them... are they strict on seating?


----------



## MissBC

-SJD said:


> Thanks! Also, I understand that the tickets have specific seats on them... I'm going with a few mates who already have tickets, obviously I'd like to sit with them... are they strict on seating?


yea they are usually, especially on the sunday as it will be rammed!


----------



## GM-20

i was there last year.

people were still buying on the day.

it wasnt a sell out, or if it was at no point was the hall full or even close to it tbh.

not even for the overall.


----------



## yummymummy79

Bummer, there goes the chance of me selling my ticket then! Might just see some of you guys there on Sunday after all!


----------



## lyndbo

i'm competing 70 kg class


----------



## Greyphantom

Well its almost certain that I will miss the brits now due to work and some other circumstances... severely gutted but what can you do...


----------



## RACK

I'm trying my best to get there for the sunday, my mate was supposed to be coming with me but think he's going to let me down and I'm arguin with work as I type. Not a happy RACKY!!


----------



## OJay

so whos def coming up there then? i am leaving early saturday so will get there when my training partner needs to weigh in and be on the trio nutrition stand


----------



## james booth

*Im selling some tickets cheap as I have 2 and cant go. On sale for £30 but I only want £20.*

*
*

*
Im going to lose £60 if I cant sell them. Crippled with a really bad stomach bug. Email me on **[email protected]** if you want. Ill put them on Ebay if its easier and someone wants to pay through paypal or whatever*


----------



## Suprakill4

james booth said:


> *Im selling some tickets cheap as I have 2 and cant go. On sale for £30 but I only want £20.*
> 
> *Im going to lose £60 if I cant sell them. Crippled with a really bad stomach bug. Email me on **[email protected]** if you want. Ill put them on Ebay if its easier and someone wants to pay through paypal or whatever*


Check your other thread mate!


----------



## hermie07

im going for both days. seen on the tickets that show opens at 1030 but does anyone know what time the pre judging starts for the inter u90 class


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I have been to see ste taylor this morning he is looking good, super heavy's, anyone have an idea who else will be in super's I can't make it to watch the show but im sure it will be great, wish everyone competing good luck


----------



## Ex-SRD

topdog said:


> I have been to see ste taylor this morning he is looking good, super heavy's, anyone have an idea who else will be in super's I can't make it to watch the show but im sure it will be great, wish everyone competing good luck


I'm working with Martin Stevenson who's in the Supers. He's hoping to get a good placing. I just did an interview with Martin this morning in the live report topic for the Finals on MT.


----------



## Guest

Wade stafford popped into my work yest to burn his cds and i must say it was the most drawn and ive ever seen him and ive known him for a good few years :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just to repost for those who are interested....

Muscletalk held a live play-by-play report last year with myself reporting on every competitor from every class. Professional photos are added up frequently courtesy of Eric Guy.

For those in the UK who cannot attend, this is a great way to stay up to date with how the two day event unfolds.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/UKBFF-Finals-2010-LIVE-report-play-by-play-9th10th-October-m4163663.aspx


----------



## alan87

I should be going but if i do will prob miss the first couple of hours as cant travel up on the friday night due to finishing work late! Out on the lash in nottingham sat eve seems v good to me!


----------



## OJay

travel up early alan! we are leaving norwich about 6am


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> Just to repost for those who are interested....
> 
> Muscletalk held a live play-by-play report last year with myself reporting on every competitor from every class. Professional photos are added up frequently courtesy of Eric Guy.
> 
> For those in the UK who cannot attend, this is a great way to stay up to date with how the two day event unfolds.
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/UKBFF-Finals-2010-LIVE-report-play-by-play-9th10th-October-m4163663.aspx


Awesome awesome stuff... will be logging on sat and sun evening to see whats happening...


----------



## Beklet

Def going though if my ticket hasn't arrived by tomorrow think I'll have to get on the phone......Still no idea what time either day starts lol


----------



## yummymummy79

Ticket says 10.30 Bek, but no idea further than that!


----------



## DB

Bek we haven't had tickets either.. fcukin retards.. We're going up straight from work 2mrw and will miss the post as I start at 7am, bet they come 2mrw then sit pretty at my house all weekend grrr


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Bek we haven't had tickets either.. fcukin retards.. We're going up straight from work 2mrw and will miss the post as I start at 7am, bet they come 2mrw then sit pretty at my house all weekend grrr


na our tickets are being held for us at the show!! there are loads that didnt get posted out but they are waiting to be collected at the venue? As long as you take your booking conformation bek you will be able to get them when u arrive!!


----------



## Beklet

yummymummy79 said:


> Ticket says 10.30 Bek, but no idea further than that!


Ah yes - sorry I didn't reply - have been away and can't PM on my phone.....will manage something coherent tomorrow  x


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> na our tickets are being held for us at the show!! there are loads that didnt get posted out but they are waiting to be collected at the venue? As long as you take your booking conformation bek you will be able to get them when u arrive!!


Nice of them to tell me - do they send an email or something? I've not been able to get work emails this week, bet it's there...


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Nice of them to tell me - do they send an email or something? I've not been able to get work emails this week, bet it's there...


no i had to ring to chase them up, they dont tell you.

how did you pay?


----------



## Beklet

Paypal, has come out of my account . .


----------



## scalsey

The superheavys have all got problems the 2003 champion comes out of retirement karl Tierney.....what a battle with Alvin Karl looks incredible .


----------



## coco

MissBC said:


> na our tickets are being held for us at the show!! there are loads that didnt get posted out but they are waiting to be collected at the venue? As long as you take your booking conformation bek you will be able to get them when u arrive!!


then you have to stand in the massive que to collect them anyway

bit of a joke, no benefit to buying online unless they can be bothered to deliver them to you


----------



## hilly

i orderd mine last week over paypal and they turned up 3 days later. when i rang the office aparantly the team who deal with payment over the phone were away?


----------



## chem1436114520

karl hasnt came out of retirement he has declined his pro-card , to compete has a am again. personaly i think he is better off doing the masters then going to turkey to win the worlds in nov , if you cant make it has a pro u might aswell be the best in nthe ams ie masters worlds , if ansd i mean if he wins the suppers then the overall it takes it away from a new pro going threw who could mabe mix it in the pro scean , and this aint a dig at kark has i like karl has a guy and a b/builder but some of theeses guys have spent a lot of money ans time and efort to chase there dream

chem


----------



## laurie g

Saw lewis breed yesterday- i pestered and pestered him to strip off and he did....my god.. he looks incredible he won juniors in 2008 but now is doing the inters over 90s. He will win it i reckon. Awesome


----------



## Beklet

Got to work there was an email asking me to collect ticket when i arrive. Apparently they'll be available from 9.30 and we don't have to queue


----------



## OJay

hilly said:


> i orderd mine last week over paypal and they turned up 3 days later. when i rang the office aparantly the team who deal with payment over the phone were away?


be good to meet ya after the advice you been giving me mate, ill be on the trionutrition/beef stand most the time


----------



## clarkey

Will be on the NRG fuel stand if any one wants any samples sorting out.


----------



## RACK

Looks like I'll be there on my jack jones so feel free to shout "Billy no mates" to me hahaha


----------



## coco

Beklet said:


> Got to work there was an email asking me to collect ticket when i arrive. Apparently they'll be available from 9.30 and we don't have to queue


hopefully that is the case, but its not what i was told when i phoned


----------



## Jem

coco said:


> hopefully that is the case, but its not what i was told when i phoned


I called yesterday and was informed that there is a seperate desk for collecting pre-paid tickets ..and that we wont have to queue :confused1: ...would have been nice of them to tell me that they weren't posting the tickets though ...took me 3 days to get someone to answer the phone and they ignored emails ...


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> I* called yesterday and was informed that there is a seperate desk for collecting pre-paid tickets* ..and that we wont have to queue :confused1: ...would have been nice of them to tell me that they weren't posting the tickets though ...took me 3 days to get someone to answer the phone and they ignored emails ...


But won't that just mean there will be a queue of all the people that have pre-paid :confused1:


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> But won't that just mean there will be a queue of all the people that have pre-paid :confused1:


sounds like it :lol: bit of a p!ss take ...I bought my tickets on 26th ...that was more than enough time to post them :confused1:


----------



## Jsb

you can just pay on door thats all im doing, only going for the sunday now tho


----------



## Beklet

RACK said:


> Looks like I'll be there on my jack jones so feel free to shout "Billy no mates" to me hahaha


Me too - I'm the short fat one with curly hair - may be wearing turquoise....point and laugh lol :laugh:



Jem said:


> I called yesterday and was informed that there is a seperate desk for collecting pre-paid tickets ..and that we wont have to queue :confused1: ...would have been nice of them to tell me that they weren't posting the tickets though ...took me 3 days to get someone to answer the phone and they ignored emails ...


I got the email this morning, checked just my name would be ok and got a reply within minutes....


----------



## yummymummy79

Didn't manage to flog my ticket, so think I'll pop in for a bit on the Sunday morning rather than waste it. Still coming out on the Sat night too so hope to bump into some peeps


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> sounds like it :lol: bit of a p!ss take ...I bought my tickets on 26th ...that was more than enough time to post them :confused1:


I brought mine and DBs on the 21st and i didnt get them either FFS


----------



## Beklet

Didn't see much of a queue tho, but then i got there later


----------

